# Where are the Big Mahi?



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just wanted to see if I could get some advice about Mahi.

I was on a weed line last week and was killing the chicken dolphin and was wondering if the small ones are there, are the bigger ones near? If they are, how do I get to them?

I had read somewhere that sometimes the bigger ones are down below the small ones but I never saw anything on the finder and tried jigging deeper to see but no success.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Keep doing what you are doing and you will score eventually. It's just a matter of cosmic happenstance, you and the big Mahi meeting at the same point in time and space.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

You mean_* big ones*_ like this??


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mac1528 said:


> You mean_* big ones*_ like this??


Dont see a Mahi on this pic ?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Achim2 said:


> Dont see a Mahi on this pic ?


Look a little lower.....lower.....not that low!!


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

And I thought catfish was all you could catch on jugs, learn something new every day!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mac1528 said:


> Look a little lower.....lower.....not that low!!


 I am trying buddy. Looking at the pic now for an hour... still no fish. Will keep trying. 
:whistling:


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't see it either.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

:no: Absolutely terrible.....


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> :no: Absolutely terrible.....


Common Mike....this* is* about the fish....right????


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeaaa- I'm sure it is.
Actually I saw one about that big on the end of one of the Twins (Penn 850ssm) last October. He was beautiful.... Biggest I've ever caught- or almost caught! Broke the line at the boat! That was probably the most disappointed I've ever been about loosing a fish too...

My best advice is... Keep looking, be patient! The bigs ones won't be schooling. I caught mine on a lite duty trolling / king rig (we refer to them as the twins- 2 penn spinning combos). I will troll them with Mahi Candy lures for schoolies... But if I'm serious about targeting the bigger ones, I'll usually troll with my Tiagras with Ballyhood Snagger Daisy Chains a little off the weed lines- in the late summer and fall. 
But keep at em'. They're there...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I’m sincerely sorry…I apologize to the OP for derailing this thread. Kim gave good advice. My problem was that it’s raining like all get out here and I can’t do a thing but watch TV and communicate with friends on the forum. I really do hope this rain helps us here and I pray it’s not headed to my friends in AL/FL. They have had enough! I’m go’in to take a nap now.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> I’m sincerely sorry…I apologize to the OP for derailing this thread. Kim gave good advice. My problem was that it’s raining like all get out here and I can’t do a thing but watch TV and communicate with friends on the forum. I really do hope this rain helps us here and I pray it’s not headed to my friends in AL/FL. They have had enough! I’m go’in to take a nap now.


All in good fun. I enjoyed the picture of the "mahi" as well. :thumbup:


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Mac1528 said:


> I’m sincerely sorry…I apologize to the OP for derailing this thread. Kim gave good advice. My problem was that it’s raining like all get out here and I can’t do a thing but watch TV and communicate with friends on the forum. I really do hope this rain helps us here and I pray it’s not headed to my friends in AL/FL. They have had enough! I’m go’in to take a nap now.


A classy high jack and a courteous apology. Well played sir! Thanks for eye candy.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I have seen the big ones school more times than I can remember...but usually in pairs. Usually the 40 and 50 pounders come between Memorial Day and first week of July.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> I have seen the big ones school more times than I can remember...but usually in pairs. Usually the 40 and 50 pounders come between Memorial Day and first week of July.


Sorry, I don't usually count "pairs" as a school. If that's so, I stand corrected- on two counts. Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty much what everyone else said, but will add that if you want to increase your chances with bigger bulls, you need to add some larger baits to the spread or drift. Most of my Dolphin over the 40lb mark have been on larger bait/lure combos and 9" or better skirts on the troll or on large live and dead baits while drifting. I've caught plenty of nice Mahi on smaller lures and daisy chains too, but wouldn't consider them a top option for larger fish


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

All my big bulls have hit the short corner also.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> All my big bulls have hit the short corner also.


Spread position is one subject I can't really add anything on because I have caught large Mahi in pretty much every position. My biggest last year was on the right flat, the year before on the long right and the year before on the shotgun.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

It has been my experience to arrive early on the grass patch or brown debris and be the first boat to arrive. The thinner the grass patch, the less likely you will find a true chief patrolling the waters. You need to find the biggest patch, the more vertical the better. Thin grass floating on surface is not likely to produce anything of size unless there is a huge log floating with it. It is better if you can find where opposing currents have the grass stacked up several feet at least - such as those found regularly off the mouth of the Mississippi River. If you are on a long weed line, keep looking for the largest and thickest area - usually in the bends. It may require you to run for miles or tens of miles. 

As far as technique or bait, they will eat just about anything when they are hungry. My favorite Mahi bait is a rigged ballyhoo/blue and white islander combo. But, as I said, they will eat anything from a piece of cut bait on a hook, to a full size blue marlin lure, to even a chick dolphin. 

If you do back up to a nice patch and start catching chicken dolphins on spinning tackle, be sure to put out a large live bait such as hard tail down 25' - 100' as the feeding frenzy often brings in other predators such as Tuna and Marlin. 

Good luck. 

Capt. Matt
Galati Yacht Sales


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

My worse Mahi Mahi fishing ideas.... Bringing the school to the boat with a hooked fish while trolling, throttle down, trying to keep them at the boat while trying to hook additional fish with a single buck tail jig. *its a learning process-trial, practice, patience.
They loose interest really quick with a lot of the artificials (i.e.- colored buck tail jig). You would need to have different rods set up with different jigs to keep them interested. You will probably have more success with live bait or even frozen squid or cigar minnows than artificials. 

My best success with catching schoolie Mahi- bringing the school to the boat with the hooked fish (caught while trolling)- throttle down- then have the guys flipping a couple live bait out AND throwing some chum (greenies or cut up bonito). Keep a Mahi in the water, land the other, rebait, throw a few pieces of chum, repeat....









The same day we caught these, I hooked a big bull on one of the Twins (Penn spinfisher 850ssm we used for lite duty trolling) on a little ol' Mahi Candy trolling for the schoolie a we saw earlier on some broken weed patches. Broke off at the boat, but what a rush!!


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone. A lot of good stuff here. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

